# Advice for new trying AI couple!!



## lisalouise25 (May 9, 2013)

Hello All

We are a civil partnered couple of 6 years starting our adventure into parenthood.
We are using the AI method at home from a anon donor from a well known internet site. We have had regular email contact for 3 years.

We had our first try 2 weeks ago in our own home which did not quite go as expected in relation to his arrival to the address time and the fact we never wanted to see or hear his voice but had to endure a through the lounge door chat for 15mins. 
We were extremely nervous and the "romantic" experience we were hoping for was non existant.

We are due our test tomorrow but am under no illusions that we would have to be amongst a small minority that fell first time!

Since announcing to the family what we are doing many different thoughts have run through my head as the non carrying partner. I would like to know I am not mad in thinking this way!

My main concern is about the quality of the sperm!! We are not in a position to afford a clinic to guarantee "clean" sperm so we have to trust a complete stranger even though we have been chatting for 3 years. He sent us a very detailed and intimate profile and medical breakdown but this in our knowledge could be false! Its the only chance we are going to have to make our dreams come true. But I seem to be more concerned than my carrying wife who seems to be in full belief in this donor. I am not I anyway accusing him of being a liar but I admit my concerns are grinding on me. And of course both sides of the family have the same concerns and are against our method. 

My wife was completely convinced that she was pregnant 2 days after our first try. She went straight off of tea and said she felt very different in herself physically and mentally. I felt convinced it was psychological. Can this be the case that so soon after inseminating it can be felt?

I feel like I should just stick with this for now and see what response I get back from u guys before expanding further thoughts.

Thanx xx


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry to be nosey but


> and the fact we never wanted to see or hear his voice but had to endure a through the lounge door chat for 15mins.


why?


----------

